# Penang's Absolute Fitness Gym



## Chong75 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all, 

i moved in to Penang from KL by May, and now urgently need to relocate again to Ipoh, plz don't mind i post this up here, and need to transfer these memberships urgently and with reduced price

1. Absolute Fitness Membership of 18 months, all clubs access.
2. Terimee Slimming Package of 37 sessions.

appreciate also your help to inform your friends if they are interested. 

i can be reached at 0122788643


----------

